# setenv DISPLAY



## joe_burban (Mar 23, 2005)

When I ssh to a unix server from my mac with X11, I am unable to set the display properly.  From other sun stations, from PC (using an XWin program), I have been able to ssh then open terminal to run software GUI.

Here are the messages I get when trying to setenv DISPLAY in x11:

setenv DISPLAY 130.15.245.139:0.0
sfnode0% nedit
Xlib: connection to "130.15.245.139:0.0" refused by server
Xlib: No protocol specified

NEdit: Can't open display
sfnode0% 

I use nedit to test that display has been set properly.  If anybody knows how to fix this, I would appreciate some help.

thx


----------



## btoneill (Mar 23, 2005)

Run ssh with the -X option, it will enable forwarding of X11 over ssh, and will set the display for you.

Otherwise, you probably didn't run the xhost command on your OS X box to allow X11 incoming connections.

Brian


----------



## chornbe (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow. And I've been "export DISPLAY=xxxxxx" manually each time. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## btoneill (Mar 23, 2005)

Not to mention the fact that it's secure and encrypted by using ssh, which is a plus to the ease of use 

Brian


----------



## sircharles (Apr 17, 2005)

I believe you need to do xhost + on the machine you are connecting to

sc


----------



## Viro (Apr 17, 2005)

chornbe said:
			
		

> Wow. And I've been "export DISPLAY=xxxxxx" manually each time. Thanks for the tip.



You can type that into the file called .profile or .login so that whenever you launch the terminal, it will be set for you.


----------

